# home made alaskan mill, ~30 bucks!



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey all,

Wanted to share my alaskan mill now that I know it works!
If you're not familiar with unistrut/channel strut look that stuff up. I'm an electrician so I'm lucky enough to have this stuff lying arounf my job sites and built this for free. But pricing it out comes to between 20-50 dollars depending on what materials you buy. 

I used 7/8" aka shallow strut, galvanized but you could use a stainless or aluminum version. I would suggest back-to-back 7/8 if using aluminum. That stuff is pretty flexible.

There are 4 pieces of 1/2 inch all thread connecting the saw clamps to the upper frame. Everything is held with just regular 1/2 inch nuts, fender washers and square washers.

You just need a few 3/4 inch wrenchs or channel locks to adjust the slab thickness. Along with a bubble. Only takes me a few minutes. I've slabbed up a few pieces of maple and a large hemlock with this and my $100 dollar home depot saw. So far to good! Since my saw is only 20" i didn't use any real rail system. A couple 2x4's nailed to the log was more than adequate to get a flat surface. 

I did cut the pieces of the upper rack extra long to accommodate a larger saw in the future. Needed 2 sticks of strut @10 feet each.

Works for me and was waaaaaaay cheaper than buying everything brand name! Got a few 2 1/2 inch slabs drying right now and no complaints. Hope this helps someone 

Jesse

Sorry for the rotarion of the picture. ..not able to flip it on my phone...


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

How did you guide it for the first pass?


----------



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

I just used a 2x4 nailed to the log. For a larger log I used 2 of them nailed at 2 o'cLock and 10 o'clock. As long as you sift through the pile and get a few straight boards it works great. I've seen videos of people using aluminum ladders, pressure treated wood and custom made alloy rails. Another 10' stick of 1-5/8 strut would work great too.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Very cool build. I'm surprised the little chainsaw does the job. I always thought you needed a monster for that.


----------



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

I was kinda expecting sub par results too, but it pulls through. I sharpen it every pass, it's slow work but i haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Are you using a regular cross cut chain or did you get a rip chain?
It's all about the angle the teeth are filed..


----------



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

I am still using the stock cross cut chain that came with the saw. Buuuuuuut since I've had to sharpen it 100 times with all the cuts I've done, it is now close to 10 degrees. Worked it down a little each time I sharpened. 

I don't see all the fuss about people saying sharpening is so difficult. I flipped the handle around so it's used as a draw file. Gets it just as sharp as it was out of the box with a 5 dollar file from Lowe's.


----------



## Dave-O (Jan 13, 2016)

I came across your strut mill and I was thinking about making something similar out of scrap strut I could get from work. Can you post more pictures? I can send you my email if it is easier than this website.


----------



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

I'll snap some pictures when I get home tonight


----------



## Dave-O (Jan 13, 2016)

thanks


----------



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

Send me a pm with your email. The pictures won't upload from my phone


----------



## Dave-O (Jan 13, 2016)

it said the following 

Sorry, You should have 5 posts before you can send a new PM now you have 2 posts, 
But you can still able to send PM to staff 
The Admin.

so i will post for the sake of posting


----------



## Dave-O (Jan 13, 2016)

post #4


----------



## Dave-O (Jan 13, 2016)

post #5


----------

